# SI Driver List available now



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been answering a lot of questions about T/S parameters on our old drivers recently so I took the liberty of compiling a comprehensive list of all the T/S's, Xmax, power handling, etc, on every model of every speaker we have ever made. Enjoy!

Click me to download the PDF of SI's Driver List


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice! I'll snag that just to use for "historic sake." Thanks Nick!

Zach


----------

